# Grey water



## Robertudall (Jul 15, 2021)

Hi chaps I have a 2002 auto trail Cheyenne I can not find how to dump the grey water looked in handbook cover to cover ,help many thanks


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Does this video help - around the 1.50 mins mark ?


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

If not in a locker, which is unusual, look underneath. Waste tanks
are mainly at the rear so start there?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

There are many variations in the Cheyenne range, here’s one example.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Some have a normal valve as Terry depicts, I have had two vans where you have to pull a slide valve to dump wastewater, both were broken, I was stumped on the first one, but of course, knew what to look for on the next.

Some have extensions to the handle so you don't have to crawl under the van.

https://www.discountleisureproducts...MPiP2UNQle4WwyzQZVIsIQ4HkyKiRELRoC-x4QAvD_BwE

Handle with care as most will be exposed to the sun which makes some plastics brittle, "normally" if the handle is in line with the pipe it is open and at 90 degrees it is closed.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Not sure if AT used a pull release valve.

Here’s another Cheyenne waste.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

BOW!! before thy cassette.


----------

